# Would be counting the days if I knew how many



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

One of my girls "Abby" is pregnant problem is we do not know when she was mated. Long story lol if you want to know read my other post called "New Kid Please Help"
Anyways so we know she is pregnant just not how far along. I am posting photos that I took today so if anyone could give me any advise that would be great! I tried to feel for her "pencils" but do not feel them on here, but I do feel them on her sister who just had a baby.

Anything else I can look out for?

Thank you!!!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I'd say she's got about 4-5 weeks or less to go


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think she's probably got 1-2 months to go. :thumb: Things can change quickly though so just keep an eye on her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Kylee. :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Watch the udder filling. Did it just start to develop? I would say a few more weeks at least.


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes her udder did just start dropping and filling up. Her twin who just had a buck a week ago never did get an udder and still does not have one.


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok more info...Abby was with our buck for around 27 days total. Putting her due date from Feb 9th to March 26th.. :hair: ....

So my question now is..about bouncing...about when do you start feeling the kid move? I put my hands on her tummy with my arms touching her legs, right in front of her udder, (Is this the right spot?) yesterday and "might" have felt something move lol but not sure.

Can someone explain the bouncing processes a bit more?

Thanks


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

My does carry their kids in different places so what I do is feel around in their right side until I find movement. Earlier in the pregnancy, my saanen will carry right in front of her udder, but now that shes almost due, they are much farther forward.


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

I went out there a bit ago and felt her tummy again but still not sure. I know she is preggy but just wonder how far alone. As I was leaving I told her to be sure a yell out when she was ready that it would be very helpful. LOL


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Waiting for Abby*

Today is going good. Fixing to go out there and get some new photos to compare. She is breathing really fast today but no other signs. Wish we knew a better date then what we do.


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well photos look the same but think the kid has moved up in her tummy. She is not red or swollen but doing other things like laying around and getting back up more then normal. Poor girl. She is shuttering every once in a while and breathing hard and fast. Any ideas?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the weather is warm there... she just might be overly hot and not use to the change.... keep her in the shade and make sure she drinks plenty of water...

Her udder doesn't look tight yet...

She looks to be carrying possibly 1 kid....she doesn't look very big...unless she is moving them into the birth canal.... But to me.. she looks to not be ready.... But they can fool us..

Wish we could tell you a date.. that she will Kid but ..we can't unfortunately....  

When her udder began to fill ....if you can remember that day....it will be around 1 to 2 months before she kids from that day...give or take.... that is the closest we can figure her due date to be......

All we can do now...is watch her and if she gives any signs of kidding then ..we will know it's time..... such as ...
...nesting..pawing.. getting up and down a lot...
...amber clear tube discharge or a lot of discharge or Streaming
...looks posty in the rear legs
... really sunk in around her tailhead...tailhead raised..with her tail flopping down
...off by herself
...not eating like normal
...standing in one spot stretching ...yawning a lot
...pushing against a wall for a long time
...talking to her belly(being very verbal)
... being friendlier than usual
...May want to be left alone & not bothered by you,when she is normally friendly
...Udder is really tight and shiny at the bottom area of the teats..
(Please Note) sometimes they can fill in the udder ..just before or after they kid...
...ligs will be gone...but they can fool ya and come and go
...Acting strange
...loosing her plug..creamy white discharge, Some Doe's though.. can do this a month or so prior to kidding.
...strutted udder

When she gets into true pushing labor...you will know for sure....then ..you look for that bubble of a kid and make sure.. the kid is in proper kidding position... if it is not... you will have to go in and help her...Don't let the Doe go more than 1/2 pushing...any longer... she is having kidding issues.... :hug:


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

The weather is not warm here today. It is just a bit cool with a nice breeze. I worry about her because her twin just had a kid and never showed any signs of being pregnant or going into labor. The kid Frank is 12 days old day and his mother still does not have an udder. Other then moving around alot, I checked her lig and day before yesterday I could not feel them but could put my thumb and finger on each side of tail bone. Today when I checked her I still can not feel ligs and my thumb and finger can almost meet completely around her tail bone. She is also sunken in, in front of her hips and along the top of her back.


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well just went outside to check on Abby and her vulva is red and swollen and she has a discharge. So maybe baby. Hope its a girl :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hope it all goes well....with some Does... it can be very hard to tell ...when they will kid.... Keep a close eye on her.... Praying for a happy Kidding...thinking :kidred: ray:


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well we slept on the couch near the patio door and when out to check on her every hour, so not much sleep, but still no baby. She still has a bit of a discharge but kinda small and no other signs other then being hollowed out near the hips and along her spine.

Keep thinking :kidred: for us!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thinking :kidred: and praying for a happy Kidding.... ray: :hug: ray:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

ANy news???? :greengrin:


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

No baby today. We decided to move her and her sister Bunny into the kidding stall today after giving it a good cleaning. We went to the feed store today and talked to one of the ladies there about the area we live in. She said that we have a selenium deficiency in our area so she pointed us to some powdered milk called ProNurse to give to Frank (but only 1 or 2 oz of the powder) with the whole milk and to give to Abby's baby when he/she is born. We have decided to make all of our babies bottle babies so we will see how it goes. 

I am hoping to put some kind of cam out in the barn with them so I am stop making late night trips in the cold lol I hate waking them up and every time I go out there they get up to greet me.

Keep thinking pink! :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:kidred: :wink:


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well today has been un-eventful also, I guess that can be a good thing since I had to run to the dr's and the store. I told Abby to keep it in and cross her legs till I got back home.

I went out their to muck her stall and took some new photos of her. From the front and the back she does not look wide or pregnant anymore, but it is nice to have her stand still and watch the kid move around inside of her.

Let me know what you think...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow..she doesn't look pregnant at all ....how strange... :scratch: 

How old is this Doe...she looks quite young?


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

She turned a year old back on Feb 1st. I know that is what I think when I look at her now, but if you watch her tummy you can see the baby move.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you looking at her left side? If so... that is her Rumen...it always moves and swirls... that indicates a good working Rumen.... :thumb:


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

No looking on her right lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: Just checkin.... :greengrin:


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

I thought that she might be leaking today, but when i checked on her again a few hours later she was dry. She is determined to have me pull my hair out. :hair:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully you get some kids :kidred: :kidder: soon.


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

I hope so! :kidred: I missed her twin having Frank, I just do not want to miss this one you know.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: :thumb:


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

Had a scare this morning at about 5:45am...My hubby heard a noise outside and woke me up asking me what it was. I thought Abby had gone into labor. So we rush out to her and she is just standing there eating. lol No mucus no nothing, so went back to bed lol. Still do not know what that noise was this morning lol.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL they love to torture us when we are waiting for new kids! Hopefully she kids soon.


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

I hope so also.


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well when we went out last night to check on Abby her udder was much bigger. So things are moving along. Just an update. :kidred:


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

Here are some photos from today. You can tell her udder is getting bigger. onder:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

:thumb: her udder is looking close to full! have you checked her ligaments?


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah I checked them but the have been the same for weeks now, feels like the are gone lol. Wish I knew a better date. Have dr appts coming up and would move them if I knew better lol.


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well i am sitting out here with Abby right now. I think the wind from last night might have gotten to her. She is standing around chewing her cud but when i get a look at her butt she has a bit of white mucus on the opening. Maybe her plug? I have read so much i am a bit lost. What happens next? Time frame?

Here are 2 photos, a bit close, using my cell phone lol
Thanks


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

it could be hours or it could still be more than a week. every doe is different. once she's pawing, nesting, possibly biting at her sides, maybe being vocal, then you'll know it's only hours left till she kids. good luck! :thumb:


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well 8 hours later and nothing not even anymore discharge. I have to go out of town tomorrow for several hours and am not a happier camper. I have told my hubby if she shows any signs tomorrow at noon before we leave then we are not going period. lol She has 2 weeks left of the time that she could be due so it is just more of a waiting game. I go out there several times a day and before bed now looking at her and just sitting there in the pen watching her. She knows something is up lol. As for any of those things minibarn, the only thing she is doing now is biting at her sides a bit. She looks kinda fun because she has hair sticking up in different places on both sides of her tummy lol.

Keep thinking :kidred:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I know how you feel! I'm waiting on 4 does right now too and everytime I need to leave for a few hours, I'm afraid someone's gonna kid before I get back! If you're spending quite a bit of time watching her now, I think you'll recognize when she's acting different than normal. Another thing I watch for is how they walk, posty or not...checking ligaments often(except for the 1 doe who's so shy I don't want to stress her out too often to check her's). I guess all we can do is keep watching them! We'll see which of us has a birth anouncement first! :hi5: Thinking :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: for both of us and hoping they kid when we're home!


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah I am hoping that since I am staring at her more often now I will notice something. Her twin did not show any signs of being pregnant or even when she kidded. At least Abby is getting somewhat of an udder. Bunnyy never did, but that is ok Frank is a happy growing bottle baby now. I have decided that all my kid's will be bottles babies from now on. Abby lost her ligaments about 2-3 weeks ago and have not gotten them back lol. I am watching how she walks and stands and hope that when I see posty I will no it lol. My hubby says he knows what posty is and she is not posty yet lol.

:kidred:


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE!!!!!!!Would be counting the days if I knew how ma*

Its a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 6lbs 4oz Boer/Nubian :bday: :balloons: :birthday: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:

Her name is Cali


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

:leap: Congrats! She's soooo cute! What time was she born? My Licorice had twin boys today at 1:20-1:30pm.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

She's super cute.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Finally!! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute congrats.... :hi5:  :clap:


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

